

Hidden Dangers in Creating Public EBS Snapshots on EC2 - spahl
http://alestic.com/2009/09/ec2-public-ebs-danger

======
deutronium
I guess you could eradicate traces of sensitive files doing:

dd if=/dev/zero of=DUMP

Until the drive is completely full. Rather hacky though!

~~~
erichammond
Are you sure there might not still be sensitive information in the file system
journal on some file systems?

~~~
deutronium
Good point, didn't think of that.

